# Was kosten Maden ?



## Angler77 (6. April 2007)

Hi, 

mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel eine Packung Maden bei euch kostet. Die Stinknormalen weißen runden platten Packs. 


Bis dann 

Fabi


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

1,50€ glaub ich


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

.: 1€ :.


----------



## andre23 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

...in mv 80 cent...


----------



## FabianAngelt (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

..1€..


----------



## Stefan6 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

100ml Maden 50cent|supergri 
http://www.moritz-nord.de/frischkoederpreisliste.html  #h


----------



## Angler77 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

da woch ich gerstern gekauft habe 1,60€ das fand ich schon ark viel. Next mal gehe ich da auch net mehr hin. 

Fabi


----------



## Willi90 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

1, 20 ---Im vergleich da ich an der französischen Grenze wohn recht günstig. dort kan der Spaß auch mal 2, 50 kosten.


----------



## Angler77 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> 100ml Maden 50cent|supergri
> http://www.moritz-nord.de/frischkoederpreisliste.html #h


 

da sind echt super Preise ... ! #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Aus der Biotonne nix... :q


----------



## Angler77 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Aus der Biotonne nix... :q


 

|uhoh:  sowas haben wir nicht .... einen kompost aber da sind mehr die würmer ...


ich stelle mir gerade vor wie du in der Bio-Tonne nach maden fischt :q


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

50cent glaub ich


----------



## esox_105 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

... mittlerweile kosten Maden bei uns 1,10 €.

Sind aber schon arge Preisunterschiede, was man hier so liest.


----------



## Angler77 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... mittlerweile kosten Maden bei uns 1,10 €.
> 
> Sind aber schon arge Preisunterschiede, was man hier so liest.


 

das war das, wo ich eine bestätigung von euch brauchte. 

Ich werde evtl. mal forschen wieso 1,60


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Die BIOTONNE beherbergt die Killermaden... :q


----------



## Baddy89 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

1,50 !

Ein Liter 3,40 !


----------



## Brummel (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Bei meinem "Händler des Vertrauens" 90 cents, aber wie schon gesagt wurde gibt's die auch kostenlos (wenn man nicht als allzu zart besaitetes Großstadt-Kind geboren wurde!   )

Gruß Bummel


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Brummel, *wir* reichen uns halt öfters die Hände. :m


----------



## honeybee (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Wir setzen im Sommer auch öfter Maden an. Die sind nicht zu vergleichen, mit denen, die über den Handel vertrieben werden.

Fast doppelt so groß sind die........und kosten etwas Stinkerei, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Brummel (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Hi ZF  ,

Jo, so soll es auch sein :vik: , einer muß doch der Jugend erzählen daß die Maden nicht klinisch rein in der Plastikdose entstehen :q


----------



## Pikepauly (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Beim Dealer 1,20.
Ab Mai setzen wir auch schön welche an, mit  Buttköppe inne Blechdose!


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> mit  Buttköppe inne Blechdose!


Das DUFTET!!! :v


----------



## Pikepauly (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

@Zanderfänger
Die Jungs von hinterm Deich sind eben die Härtesten!!!


----------



## honeybee (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Plötzen tuns genauso :q

Rein in den Senfbottich und immer mal nachschauen, dann so Fliegengage drüber wenn genug Eier angesetzt sind.
Und dann heißt es warten und absammeln.....

Die Stinkerei ist aber nur in den ersten 2-3 Tagen schlimm, danach geht es eigentlich|supergri


----------



## Angler77 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

also ich hab ja welche im Kompost entdeckt aber so klein und die zu sammeln ... 

der ein oder andrer Brassen wird ja auch gerne als Zuchststation genutzt -.- ---> VERBOTEN 

Wie zieht ihr denn ? 

Mit resten oder wie ?

Fabi


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Pikepauly & Brummel, glaub ich Euch aufs Wort aber Ihr kennt unser Battalion an Biotonnen vom Duftgrad her nicht... #g


----------



## Brummel (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

@Honigbiene  , ich nehm auch meistens Fischabfälle, hab festgestellt daß die "stinkigen, selbstgemachten" auch besser fangen (kann aber auch Einbildung sein ), jedenfalls riechen sie besser |supergri |supergri .
Zudem sind bei den gekauften meist mehr Sägespäne als Maden in der Dose  .

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Brummel schrieb:


> Zudem sind bei den gekauften meist mehr Sägespäne als Maden in der Dose  .


Bei uns konnte ein Händler mal dicht machen, weil er die Maden in der Dose "quasi" abgezählt hat. Das hat sich aber mächtig herumgesprochen...Autsch... :c


----------



## Angler77 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

da wars .... die lösung ... 

da wo maden so billig sind ist bestimmt mehr späne und wo es teuer ist evtl. net so viel !!!


----------



## honeybee (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Bei uns konnte ein Händler mal dicht machen weil er die Maden "quasi" abgezählt hat. Das hat sich aber mächtig herumgesprochen...autsch... :c



Der hatte wohl viel Zeit....:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Der hatte wohl viel Zeit....:q


"quasi" #6


----------



## Angler77 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Der hatte wohl viel Zeit....:q


 

ES SEI DENN, er hat nur bis 20 gezählt


----------



## Brummel (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Ja, manchmal könnte man im Laden über den Thresen springen, im Schlußsprung aus den Sandalen dem Händler ins gierig grinsende Gesicht, aber man hat ja Erziehung genießen dürfen (müssen?):q .


----------



## Willhelm Klink (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Ich will Diesjahr auch mal ein paar Maden selbst ansetzten,wie geht das genau??

einfach Fleisch oder Fischreste in ne Dose und ab dafür in die Sonne?

oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Angler77 schrieb:


> da wars .... die lösung ...
> 
> da wo maden so billig sind ist bestimmt mehr späne und wo es teuer ist evtl. net so viel !!!


Das ist nur reine Philosophie, kauf Dir nen halben oder ganzen Liter Maden PUR und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite. Wie gesagt, der eine bei uns konnte wegen der Knauserei seinen Laden dicht machen...


----------



## Angler77 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Willhelm Klink schrieb:


> Ich will Diesjahr auch mal ein paar Maden selbst ansetzten,wie geht das genau??
> 
> einfach Fleisch oder Fischreste in ne Dose und ab dafür in die Sonne?
> 
> oder wie macht ihr das?


 

unters bett :k  


was auch gut sein soll ist hin hängen und ein behälter dsunter dann fallen sie da gleich rein :vik:


----------



## Brummel (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

wie honeybee schon schrieb, Fisch oder Fleisch mit Eiern sprenkeln  
 lassen, dann Gaze drüber und vor allem an einen wenig frequentierten Platz stellen. Dann noch die Maden zählen und fertig.  ;-)


----------



## honeybee (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Wir machen das immer so....

Fischreste in einen geeigneten Eimer geben und irgendwo hinstellen, wo die Geruchsbelästigung nicht zu groß ist.
Bald werden die dicken Schmeißfliegen das finden.

Sobald wir sehen, das genug Eier am "Futter" Kleben, verschliessen wir den Eimer mit Fliegengaze, sodas keine neuen Eier hinzukommen.

Dann dauert es nicht lange und es kommt bewegung in den Eimer. Je nach dem, wie groß Du die Maden willst, sammelst Du sie eben ab.


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Habt Ihr denn keine Biotonnen??? Ich muss sie ohne Einsatz nur einsammeln. :vik:


----------



## Angler77 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

ich werde mal ne bio-müllanlage aufsuchen ...


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Angler77 schrieb:


> ich werde mal ne bio-müllanlage aufsuchen ...


Viel zu viel Stress... #d


----------



## Angler77 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Viel zu viel Stress... #d


 

man kann leider keine Ironi schreiebn


----------



## Baddy89 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Hmm, wenn ich ein Stück Fleisch also in die Sonne hänge, eine Plastiktüte darunter , fallen da NUR die Maden und keine stinkigen Abfälle rein ?!


----------



## friggler (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich ein Stück Fleisch also in die Sonne hänge, eine Plastiktüte darunter , fallen da NUR die Maden und keine stinkigen Abfälle rein ?!



Mein Tip:
4 gleiche Dosen (am besten Gemüsemais oder Erdnüsse wg. der Form)
Etwas Gewebetape
Katzenstreu, Sand und Sägespäne.

Dose 1
Boden mit vielen kleinen ca. 2-3mm Löchern perforieren. 
(Löcher immer von oben nach unten bohren/stanzen damit der Grat wie bei einer Reuse in die darunter liegende Dose zeigt ;-))
ca. 1cm Katzenstreu (saugt evtl. durchsapschende Flüssigkeit auf)
ca. 1-3cm Gemisch sägespäne mit etwas Sand (60:40) darüber.
ca. 1/2 -1cm Schicht reinen Sand
Ganz oben den "Köder" optimal sind Kiemenbögen. Hohe Lockwirkung und wenig Masse/Feuchtigkeit. (Bei Fischen werden meist zuerst Eier in die Kiemen und ins Maul gelegt wenn man mal darauf achtet)

Dose 2
Boden mit etwas grösseren Löchern (dafür weniger als bei der ersten Dose) perforieren.
ca. 2/3 hoch mit Sägespänen und ganz wenig Katzenstreu (ca 10%) Gemisch füllen.

Dose 3
Wie Dose2, aber 2/3 hoch reine Sägespäne.

Dose 4
Keine Löcher.
ca. 1cm hoch Sägespäne. (Für braune Maden Kaffeesatz hinzu fügen.

Dosen in der Reihenfolge stapeln und mit Gewebeband zusammen kleben.

In der ersten Dose werden die Fliegeneier abgelegt. Die Maden wandern dann durch die erste Schicht und das Katzenstreu in die darunter liegende Dose. Durch den Sand brauchen die Maden deutlich länger und vergraben sich erst wenn sie genug Kraft haben.
Der Geruch geht vor allem von der Flüssigkeit aus die zum grossen Teil im Katzenstreu bleibt.
In der 2. Dose wird gereinigt und die restliche Flüssigkeit aufgesaugt.
In der 3. Dose sind die Maden schon fast geruchsfrei und wie aus dem Laden.
Die 4. Dose ist nur zum sammeln und entnehmen...

Wenn man immer wieder im Abstand von ein paar Tagen 1-2 Kiemenbögen in die erste Dose legt kann man das über Wochen so betreiben, und die Geruchsentwicklng ist im gegensatz zu Fleischresten oder Innereien eher gering.

Fast geruchslos ist es wenn man die erste Dose nachdem genügend Eier abgelegt wurden (meist schon nach 2-4 Std.) mit einem Plastikdeckel von Erdnüssen, Pringels, oder Hundefutter oä. verschliesst. Der nächste Ansatz dann mit neuer Dose und frischem "Köder" der anfänglich auch kaum riecht, und die alte 1. Dose geschlossen entsorgen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## b&z_hunter (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Hi !
Super geht es auch mit einem rohem Ei einfach ein größeres Loch rein und fertig.
Sind übrigens ganz super Maden.


----------



## Knispel (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Mein Händler verkauft Maden nur lose , also er füllt die Menge ab. ich nehme immer 1/4 l und die kosten 1,80 €


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

bei uns 1euro mit dose
halber liter 3euro
liter 5euro


----------



## mappi (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

bei mir (angelsport moritz) gigt es 
kleine = 50cent
                                            mittlere= 1€
                                              große =2€


----------



## Bullfrog (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Bei mir 80cent :g


----------



## @dr! (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

bei mir 1 euro aber ich glaube ich werde auch mal anfangen welche zu "züchten"... zur freude meiner mutter


----------



## Marc38120 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

3€ 0,5l


----------



## arno (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Angler77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel eine Packung Maden bei euch kostet. Die Stinknormalen weißen runden platten Packs.
> 
> ...


Soviel ich weis, sind in diesen Dosen 40 Gramm Maden,.
Die kosten hier so zwischen 2 - 2,5 Euro!
In den Angelläden hier in der Gegend, werden diese Verpackungen aber gar nicht angeboten, nur von Zoogeschäften.
Ich hole mir nur halbe Liter.
Mit zwei Mann reicht das für ne Woche!
Die kosten hier zwischen 3 -3,5 Euro!
Kommt immer drauf an wo und wie man kauft!
In Warendorf im Zoohandel darf man aber nur kaufen, wenn man Geld zu verschenken hat!
Da kosten die 4 oder 4,50 Euro, der halbe Liter!


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Bei uns kostet ne kleine 1€ eije Milttlere 2€  und ne große 4€


----------



## BallerNacken (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

bei uns kostet klein 1,40 €, 1/4 l  kostet 2,50€, 1/2 l 4 € und 1 l kostet 6 € soweit ich mich errinnern kann...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

also wenn ich den thread hier so lese bekomm ich richtig lust selbst ne zucht aufzumachen^^

man kann aber doch einfach ne dose hundefutter(eine geöffnete) in die sonne stellen....geht glaub ich am schnellsten!


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Hier ist es auch ein teurer Spass- der Liter ist nicht unter 9 Euro zu haben...
Kreis Schwandorf/Oberpfalz...

Philipp


----------



## Mario563 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> 50cent glaub ich


Wo bekommst Du denn in Berlin die Maden um 50 cent???


----------



## arno (9. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Hier ist es auch ein teurer Spass- der Liter ist nicht unter 9 Euro zu haben...
> Kreis Schwandorf/Oberpfalz...
> 
> Philipp


Boh, das ist ja Wucher!
Mach Dich selbstständig, das wird sich lohnen!


----------



## Angler77 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

wir sollten hier denn billigsten anbieter finden und der Boardie der da wohnt, macht ein versandhandel auf


----------



## AK_894 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

1€


----------



## pike1984 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

@friggler: Danke für die super Anleitung! Werd ich demnächst mal probieren.#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Anleitung für Killermaden :m


----------



## Francis80 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

80cent-1€


ist normaler durchschnitt in ganz deutschland denk ich!


----------



## tollhaus (10. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*



Francis80 schrieb:


> 80cent-1€
> 
> 
> ist normaler durchschnitt in ganz deutschland denk ich!





... der Liter ?

Denn bestell ich mal direkt 50 Liter bis morgen und bis nächste Woche schon mal 100 Liter bitte vormerken. Die Brassen hier haben zur Zeit großen Hunger.


----------



## pike1984 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Achja ganz vergessen, worums eigentlich geht vor lauter Begeisterung für die Madenzucht:q: Bei uns kostet so ein Döschen 90 Cent bis 1 Euro.


----------



## Angler77 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

gibt es hier wenn der jetzt gerade bei deisem wetter schon maden züchtet ? wie is der Erfolg ?


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

bei mia kostet ne dose 1,30€, aba auf die dose gibts 50 cent pfand, das heißt maden kosten 80 cent


----------



## Mario563 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Zoofachmarkt Kaufpark Eiche 1,25€ die kleine Dose#d


----------



## Meteraal (30. August 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

is zwar schon alt der thread aber ich hab den grad in der sufu gefunden!! 
80 cent kostet die packung bei uns!!! - mit wenig spähne!!--so preist der händler es zumindestens an


----------



## Wetzo (30. August 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

bei uns im anglershop
1 Euro
n ganzes döschen voll


----------



## Ascanius (31. August 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

0,8cent bis 1€ aber auch ohne spähne erhältlich


----------



## b_fanatic (1. September 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

mein gott, warum kosten die mistviehcher denn bei uns dann egal wo immer über 1,50euro?!?


----------



## Matt Hayes (4. September 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

500ml 2,40euro.

MfG


----------



## big-esox (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

hi,
bei mir im Angelladen kosten 250ml Maden 1,50€


----------



## kraftian (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Ich bezahle hier für eine kleine Dose 1,20 EUR - hab leider nicht draufgesehen, wieviel da drin ist.


----------



## Bulldogge08 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

bei raifeisen 30gr. 99ct  und bei blockhaus 1€ ohne sägespähne so  7-80 gr.


----------



## Kanye17 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

bei mir 90ct


----------



## Bulldogge08 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

sind eigentlich fast alles gleich so 1€ überall meisst so ein kleines Päckchen 30-250 gr.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Heeeeeeäääääääää????????

Ich bezahle für meine Maden satte 2 euro!!!
Da sind mehr Sägespähne drin als Maden und oft sind die auch schon verpuppt! Wie viel gramm da jetzt drin sind weiss ich nicht aber ich kann so viel sagen das sich das Gewicht vom Sägemehl und das der Maden etwa die Waage hält! 
Vllt sind das sowas wie DELUXE Maden-nur aus kontrolliertem Bio Anbau!#d:q Leck mich am ... was ich da ein Geld sparen könnte bei den vielen Paketen die ich immer zu Forellenangeln und zu Stippen und Feedern brauch- da hätte ich in einem Jahr ja locker meine Sportex raus ! Arrrrrg ich sehe schon das ich mir in Zukunft wohl nen neuen Angelladen suchen muss!
*Was bezahlt ihr denn für eure Tauwürmer,Bienenmaden und Dendrobenas?* Das muss ich aber jetzt wissen-denn wenn die auch so überteuert sind, dann hole ich mir doch lieber meine Köder woanders und erspare mir vllt ne ganze Summe! Also were top wenn ihr mir mal die Preise sagen könntet #6
mfg fishcatcher99 - der sich ab jetzt nen neuen Angelladen sucht!:r


----------



## Bulldogge08 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

so

Angelladen1:
 Tauwurm 12er Pack 2,50€Dendradomas 10 99ct,Bienemaden 2,99€ 30 stück, Pinkies 99ct 

Angelladen2:10er Tauwurm 2,99€,Dendradonas 10 1,99€

Angelladen3:12er Tauwurm 1,79€,Dendradonas 10 99ct

Angelladen4:12er Tauwurm 1,99€,Den. 15 1€,10er BiMa 1,40 (40= 4€)


----------



## sc00b (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

250ml Maden 1,60€
Bimas 1,30€( 40stk)
Dendros 15stk 2,10€?
Tauis 2,20€ 10stk 

Glaub ich ... müsste aba passen


----------



## fishcatcher99 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

Hi,
Danke Jungs!#h

Das wars für meinen Angelladen! 
Ich bezahl für 12er Tauwürmer auch 2.50 und für 24er 5 euro
Ich denke das geht und auch die Dendrobenas für 15stk 15 euro geht auch!
Aber neben den Maden sind bei mir auch die BiMas teuert
30stk 5 euro!#q

Na ja, muss die ma drauf ansprechen,das die verdammt Teuer sind und anstonsten kaufe ich mir meine Köder halt woanders!
Nochmal danke Jungs!#h


----------



## Fabi_ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was kosten Maden ?*

maden: 1€
bienenmaden:3€


----------

